# Upgraded to a newer truck



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The Nissan got me through the summer (barely)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Picked up a Chevy


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

:thumbup:

Was going to ask you about the ladder rack... never mind, you were adding picks 

Admiring all your matching ladders....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Now _thats _a truck! :thumbsup: Love the tires also.....

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice upgrade!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. Im very happy with it. Much better image than the $800 Nissan. The ladder rack is a Werner and its universal and fits any truck. It can also be set up to go over a canopy. Evenually I'm going to get rid of the door magnets and go with graphics but will probably wait til I get a canopy. Also plan on picking up a black enclosed trailer and putting my logo on it too.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice upgrade. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Admiring all your matching ladders....


Thanks, I only buy Werner ladders.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Thanks, I only buy Werner ladders.



and ladder rack it looks like....


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

We don't get manly looking trucks like that in the UK 

Nice upgrade for you, and looks cool. Getting the livery done will make that the doggies danglers :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice Mike, you will be glad you broke down and did it, you can only go so long in those little Mex rigs. lol


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Way ta go!
Just be careful with the light colored paints.They show up real well on black.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice truck man!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

As it's been said, Nice Upgrade!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice truck. Looks like you got your monies worth out of the other.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking truck but where is your 40'ladder?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> Nice looking truck but where is your 40'ladder?


LOL I dont own a 40 :whistling2:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats more like it! :thumbup:


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome truck Mike  My 2000 Holden Rodeo will have to do me a few more years I think  But it goes good though so not so bad.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice, my buddy had the same truck, same color too...96' if I remember right. Just sold it last year with +250K on the clock, and still running reliably. Good choice!!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

No 40 footer? Just bunjie two twenties together!:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice to see you bounce back up brother. I know it had to take a lot of hard work. Enjoy it!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Nice to see you bounce back up brother. I know it had to take a lot of hard work. Enjoy it!


Thanks, it's been a long road and still a long ways to go but I keep working hard.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice upgrade!

That Nissan was rough!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

StefanC said:


> Nice upgrade!
> 
> That Nissan was rough!


Yeah, it had over 300.000 miles on it. Got me through the summer. A week after I put 4 new tires on her, she took a dump on me.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Yeah, it had over 300.000 miles on it. Got me through the summer. A week after I put 4 new tires on her, she took a dump on me.


It allways works that way, ........don't it?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It allways works that way, ........don't it?


 Sure seems that way. :yes: Anybody intrested in a new set of tires? :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Sure seems that way. :yes: Anybody intrested in a new set of tires? :whistling2:


...for my Banshee maybe:whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Yeah, it had over 300.000 miles on it. Got me through the summer. A week after I put 4 new tires on her, she took a dump on me.


My daughter just bought new tires, a week latter she plowed right into a center divider. Bout ripped her passenger wheel off. She got it fixed up, if she hadn't just got the tires she would have junked/sold the car.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Yeah, it had over 300.000 miles on it. Got me through the summer. A week after I put 4 new tires on her, she took a dump on me.


 
dang that sounds like my story aug i put new tires on my chevy silverodoo that had 345,000 miles on it and a couple of weeks ago the tranny let go. Got another silverado. 

nice looking truck


----------

